# Fahaka Puffer For sale



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Not my ad,
Fahaka Puffer For sale London

http://london.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Fahaka-Puffer-Forsale-W0QQAdIdZ203942779#


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Jeez, I hope whoever gets him buys a bigger tank ASAP!


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14343


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks, it turns out I sort of know the seller...he's a responsable owner and is fully aware of the eventual requirements of this puffer... He is doing what's best at this time for everyone involved... Again, apologies for any stress my comment may have caused, it was unfair for me to just assume it was someone who didn't know or care about the fishes needs...


----------

